
Bitcoin Was Russian Hackers' Currency of Choice, U.S. Says - craigc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-13/bitcoin-was-russian-hackers-currency-of-choice-u-s-says
======
AngryData
Might as well have an article "Cash was drug dealers' currency of choice".
Yeah no shit, they aren't going to sign up for a damn US bank account which
requires an ID and wire the money to them.

------
kleer001
Garbage, nonsense.

And when their choice was American $100 bills what should we take from that?
Criminals will always go outside of traditional systems.

~~~
briantakita
Cue in the "cashless society".

------
sungju1203
yeah, bitcoin can be anyone's choice because it's decentralized.

------
arisAlexis
bloomberg tries everything to bring down bitcoin price for a reason

------
briantakita
Sounds like a false flag to give authorities an excuse to regulate &
ultimately centralize cryptos.

